# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Φωνές απο αγριοπούλια.

## οδυσσέας

επειδη η εκτροφη Ιθαγενων πρεπει κατα την γνωμη μου να γινεται πρωτίστως για την φωνη και μετα για ολα τα 
αλλα, ανοιγο αυτο το θεμα για να γνωρισουμε το κελαϊδισμα τους.

επειδη εχουν γινει ακομα και φονοι για το τι φωνες κανει το καθε πουλι και πως τα δασκαλευουν ας το αφησουμε στην ακρη...
το καλυτερο πουλι ειναι αυτο που ακουω και χαλαρωνω και ταξιδευω. το ιδιο πουλι των αλλον μπορει να του σπαει 
τα νευρα. 

Το Φανέτο

----------


## jk21

αν η εκπαιδευση των νεαρων πουλιων γινεται με οχι βαρβαρους τροπους του παρελθοντος ( ή αυτων που θα γινουν θελουν δεν θελουν παρελθον ) γιατι οχι !

----------


## οδυσσέας

αναλυση φωνης καρδερινας (στα Αραβικα νομιζω)(Μιχάλη aera σ'ευχαριστω)




εδω εχει φωνες απο καρδερινες απο διαφορες χωρες. (Τακη ROSSIGNOL σ'ευχαριστω)
http://www.youtube.com/user/bouging

αηδονι




φλωρος




κοτσυφας




σπινος





παπαδιτσα(καλογερος)




τουρλι

----------


## οδυσσέας

εδω η συνεχεια http://www.youtube.com/user/RaptorFang

----------


## οδυσσέας

εδώ η συνεχεια http://www.youtube.com/user/nabillish

----------


## οδυσσέας

αλλα δυο λινκ με φωνες.
http://www.elsilvestrismo.com/portal/

σε αυτο θα βρειτε φωνες απο ολα τα πουλια. βαλτε στην αναζητηση της σελιδας το ονομα του πουλιου που θελετε να ακουσετε και πατηστε search.
http://www.xeno-canto.org/browse.php...cies_nr=nqhgbr

----------


## οδυσσέας

εδω μπορειτε να κατεβασεται *cd εκπαιδευσης καρδερινας parva*. 
http://www.jilguero.es/viewtopic.php...hilit=cd_henry

και στην σελιδα αυτη μπορειτε να μαθετε πως εκπαιδευουν οι Ισπανοι εκτροφεις την καρδερινα parva.

----------


## jk21

αυτο το εχεις δει; χορταστικοτατο 1 ωρα !!! ...... και με *2653657 επισκεψεις*

----------


## οδυσσέας

το εχω δει αλλα αυτο που *δεν* μου αρεσει ειναι οτι εχει τραγουδι απο πολλα πουλια και οτι αλαζει ενταση απο το ενα πουλι στο αλλο...

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτη η σειρα εχει 42 βιντεακια δειτε τα ολα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

2 λινκ για να κατεβασεται φωνες

http://www.sendspace.com/file/5ytk67

http://www.sendspace.com/file/3t6wmg

----------


## οδυσσέας

δειτε με αυτον τον τροπο πως μπορειτε να ακουτε τα γυρισματα 
(δυστηχος ειναι στα Αραβικα ισως καποια στιγμη να γινει και στα Ελληνικα)

----------


## οδυσσέας

μιας και βαρεθηκατε τα βιντεο να σας βαλω και ενα βιβλιο με τιτλο Bird Song Biological Themes and Variations


μπορειτε να το κατεβασεται απο εδω.

http://freebooksearcher.info/downloadbook.php?id=22319

----------


## jk21

ποιος τα βαρεθηκε;

----------


## οδυσσέας

έλεγα μήπως βαρεθήκατε  ::

----------


## jk21

ουτε στα βιντεακια αλλα ουτε στα βιβλια .με τετοιο περιεχομενο ποιος να βαρεθει; 

CONTENTS
Introduction ix
1 the study of bird song 1
1.1 Introduction 2
1.2 History 2
1.3 Some basic theory 3
1.4 Some basic techniques 10
2 production and perception 19
2.1 Introduction 20
2.2 Sound production 20
2.3 Hearing 28
2.4 Singing in the brain 36
3 how song develops 49
3.1 Introduction 49
3.2 The basic features of song learning 50
3.3 Variations 55
3.4 Mimicry 71
3.5 Why all this variety? 76
3.6 The distribution of song learning 77
3.7 Why learn? 81
4 getting the message across 85
4.1 Introduction 86
4.2 The problems of transmission 86
4.3 Does practice match theory? 92
4.4 Communication in a noisy environment 101
4.5 Sound localisation 104
4.6 Conclusion 111
v
5 when do birds sing? 113
5.1 Introduction 114
5.2 Song and the breeding cycle 114
5.3 Seasonal song and hormones 120
5.4 Females that sing 123
5.5 The dawn chorus 128
5.6 Avoiding competition 135
6 recognition and territorial defence 139
6.1 Introduction 140
6.2 Territorial defence 140
6.3 Species recognition 149
6.4 Individual recognition 158
7 sexual selection and female choice 171
7.1 Introduction 172
7.2 Sexual selection 172
7.3 Female attraction 174
7.4 Female eavesdropping 176
7.5 Female stimulation 178
7.6 Song output 181
7.7 Repertoire size 185
7.8 Reliability and honesty 196
8 themes and variations 203
8.1 Introduction 204
8.2 Repertoire sizes 204
8.3 The organisation of repertoires 208
8.4 Duets and choruses 215
8.5 Matched countersinging 221
8.6 Versatility, habituation and exhaustion 226
8.7 Songs with different functions 231
8.8 The puzzle of song complexity 234
9 variation in time and space 241
9.1 Introduction 242
9.2 Variation within a population 242
9.3 Geographical variation 245
9.4 Sharp dialect boundaries 249
9.5 The significance of geographical variation 254
vi
contents
9.6 Cultural change 265
9.7 Evolutionary change 270
9.8 Conclusion 274
Appendix: Common and scientific names 275
References 281
Index 329

----------


## οδυσσέας

Codigo de canto Verderon

----------


## οδυσσέας

Codigo de canto Pardillo

----------


## οδυσσέας

Codigo de canto jilguero

----------


## jk21

εχω την εντυπωση οτι υπαρχει προβλημα με τον ηχο;

----------


## lagreco69

Το επιβεβαιωνω! δεν υπαρχει ηχος.

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα παραπανω βιντεο μαλλον ειναι μονο για αναγνωση. :: 

δειτε αυτο αλλα προπαντως ακουστε.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Να το δυσκολεψω λιγο;
Λοιπον εχει καποιος απο αυτα τα cd που δασκαλευουν καρδερινες και καρδερινοκαναρα με φωνες απο
παπαδιτσα, τσιχλονι, τουρλι, τσοπανακο, αιδονι, καρδερινα, κά, με καλη ποιοτητα ηχου;

----------


## οδυσσέας

σε αυτο μονο ενα ατομο μπορει να μας βοηθησει και ακουει στο ονομα Γιαννης.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Εχω αμετρητες φωνες απο ολα τα ειδη πουλιων των οποιων παιρνουν φωνες οι καρδερινες και σε πολυ καλη ποιοτητα....ΑΛΛΑ την τελευταια φορα που χαρισα cd με φωνες καταληξε στο εμποριο με κανονικη!!! ετικετα, το οποιο και αγορασα στην τιμη των 20 ευρω!!!!Απο τοτε θυμωσα πολυ και υποσχεθηκα να μην το ξανακανω.
Βεβαια το ξαναεκανα περυσι, ομως ηταν παρα πολυ καλος κι εμπιστος φιλος!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## vag21

αντε γιαννη καιρος να ακουσουμε αυτες τις φωνες και απο καρδερινα  :winky: .

----------


## Θοδωρής

Γιαννη ωραιο το καρδερινοκαναρο, αλλα χαλανε ευκολα τα ατιμα

----------


## Deimitori

Ηρεμία, χαλάρωση αλλά και όμορφο νανούρισμα από το θαυμάσιο κελάηδημα των κοτσυφιών στην φύση!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KFUGfurMek

----------


## οδυσσέας

http://soundcloud.com/rasta-chard

----------


## giorgos_

Bird sounds
http://www.putni.lv/index_balsis_eng.htm

----------


## οδυσσέας

θελω την γνωμη σας για αυτη την καρδερινα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

ακουστε και αυτο

----------


## Gardelius

_Όταν λες γνώμη ..._  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

για αυτους που ''ασχολουνται'' με τις φωνες *αν εχει καλες φωνες*.
για αυτους που δεν ασχολουνται αν τους αρεσει οπως κελαιδαει.

----------


## Gardelius

> για αυτους που *δεν ασχολουνται αν τους αρεσει οπως κελαιδαει*.

----------


## giorgos_

> ακουστε και αυτο


Ξερω τι θες ακριβως. 

Ξεχωριζεις τι λεει εδω




εχει και ενα γρεζι

----------


## giorgos_



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## teo24

:Sign0006:  Αλλα θελω καρδερινα τωρα........

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν αλαξεις την υπογραφη σου κατι μπορει να γινει. :Anim 59:   :Party0016:

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## teo24

> αν αλαξεις την υπογραφη σου κατι μπορει να γινει.


Το σκεφτομουνα να το γραψω οτι μεχρι και υπογραφη θα αλλαζα αλλα τ'αγαπαω πιο πολυ τα καναρινια,τι να κανουμε....

----------


## jk21

αυτη την εχουμε ακουσει;

----------


## Gardelius

*Balcanica*...... ::

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν θυμαμαι να τα εχουμε ξαναβαλει αυτα.  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημερα!!!! Τρομερά βιντεακια Δημητρη!!!!!! Τα εχω "τρακάρει" καθως εψαχνα στο *youtube* .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## vag21

αν εχει ξαναμπει , να σβηστει.

μπερδευει ομορφα το αηδονι με την καρδερινα.

εμενα μου αρεσει και για εκπαιδευση.

----------


## Gardelius

*Αφιερωμένα στο φιλαράκι μου !!!!*  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

*πολύ όμορφο τραγούδι... 

*



Και ένα *" αριστούργημα " (προσωπικά  μιλάω) 

*

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## jk21



----------


## tarirs

> 



ΈΡΩΤΑΣ... Τίποτε άλλο κύριοι....υποκλίνομαι....!!!!

----------


## jk21

για καρδερινες εκτροφης και μονο και για πουλια που εκπαδευονται ( οσο μπορουν να εκπαιδευτουν και ας μην ειναι το τελειο  ) με σεβασμο προς την φυση και τον Δημιουργο τους , τροπο 




λαθος χρηση ,ας την κρινει Αυτος που πρεπει

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Gardelius

_Λατρεύω όταν κάνει αυτό... ! ! !_

----------


## jk21

καλεσμα .... !!!!!

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το βιβλιο bird  song απο το ποστ 13 απο αλλη πηγη.

http://staryweb.fns.uniba.sk/fileadm...Bird_songs.pdf

----------


## dimitris_patra

> το βιβλιο bird  song απο το ποστ 13 απο αλλη πηγη.
> 
> http://staryweb.fns.uniba.sk/fileadm...Bird_songs.pdf


........Κώστα αυτό δεν το είχα προσέξει. Αν έχεις και οτιδήποτε παρόμοιο με ενδιαφέρει πολύ
.......*1000 likes*!!!!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

......για όσους δεν τα ξέρουν.... υπάρχουν και αυτά, όπου μπορείτε να ακούσετε ή να δείτε διάφορα πουλιά.

http://www.xeno-canto.org/explore?query=carduelis+carduelis

http://ibc.lynxeds.com/search/node/carduelis+carduelis

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> ........Κώστα αυτό δεν το είχα προσέξει. Αν έχεις και οτιδήποτε παρόμοιο με ενδιαφέρει πολύ
> .......*1000 likes*!!!!!


αυτο ειναι η βιτρινα για να περασεις απο το μαγαζι.... :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ριξε μια ματια και σε αυτα.

*Βιβλιοθήκη google με θέμα την καρδερίνα κ.α.*

----------


## dimitris_patra

> ριξε μια ματια και σε αυτα.
> 
> *Βιβλιοθήκη google με θέμα την καρδερίνα κ.α.*


1000 likes ακόμα κι ας γελάς.......διαπιστώνω ότι δεν έχω ψάξει όσο πρέπει τα θέματα του φόρου.......και ιδιαίτερα τα δικά σου ποστ......σ΄ευχαριστώ !!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο χαρουμενο με κανεις. 
ευχομαι καποια στιγμη να τα πουμε απο κοντα και να δω αυτα που γραφουν τα βιβλια, εφαρμοσμενα στα πουλια σου.

----------


## dimitris_patra

> δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο χαρουμενο με κανεις. 
> ευχομαι καποια στιγμη να τα πουμε απο κοντα και να δω αυτα που γραφουν τα βιβλια, εφαρμοσμενα στα πουλια σου.


καλά τώρα.....κόψε.....κόψε κιάλλο......σιγά μην τα δεις όλα αυτά εφαρμοσμένα στα πουλιά μου.......έχω "σπαταλήσει" άπειρες ώρες αλλά βάζω το πήχη χαμηλά......εδώ, μοναχικά και ταπεινά......καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δεν κοβω τιποτα αν δεν τα μαθεις στα πουλια ολα αυτα θα μεινεις στην ιδια ταξη. :Anim 59:   :Anim 59: 

δες και αυτα οταν εχεις χρονο.

*Παλιά Αγγλικά βιβλία με καναρίνια κ.α.*

----------


## dimitris_patra

> δεν κοβω τιποτα αν δεν τα μαθεις στα πουλια ολα αυτα θα μεινεις στην ιδια ταξη.


........μην περιμένεις πολλά πράγματα......είμαι και κάποιας ηλικίας, το μυαλό μου συρρικνώνεται.......που να τα αποθηκεύσω όλα αυτά!!!! :Anim 59:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δικαιολογιες  ::   στρωσου στο  ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καλη ποιοτητα ηχου  :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

φρασεις για επαιδευση.



δειτε και τα υπολοιπα βιντεο στο καναλι του.


φρασεις απο αηδονι

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

τσιχλαηδονι

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εχει μερικες ωραιες φρασεις

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ωραια δουλεια!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

#3


> παπαδιτσα(καλογερος)


θελει προσοχη αυτο το βιντεο σε μερικα σημεια κανει σαν σπoυργιτι, οπως στο 7:23, 8:05, 9:01, 9:29 
 η κανω λαθος?

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

http://audacityteam.org/

πραγματι σαν κατι να πεταγεται ξεκαρφωτα που ακουγεται σπουργος αλλα με το πιο πανω προγραμματακι (αν πρωτα γινει ηχος απο βιντεο ) μια χαρα κοβονται πανευκολα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ηθελα να το γραψω. 
αυτο το προγραμμα (η παρομοιο) *επιβαλεται* να το κατεβασεται ιδιως οι αρχαριοι στις φωνες. 
με αυτον τον τροπο ειναι ποιο ευκολο να καταλαβαινεται τις σκαρτες και τις καλες φωνες. ακουγοντας και βλεποντας το ηχητικο φασμα.
δεν κανουν ολες οι φρασεις για δασκαλεμα.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το υλικο υπαρχει εδω και στο youtube μην σας κοροϊδεύουν για δυσεύρετα cd δασκαλεματος.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

κωδικες τραγουδιου για ιθαγενη στα ισπανικα.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/yi...lvestrismo.zip

----------


## dimitris_patra

> κωδικες τραγουδιου για ιθαγενη στα ισπανικα.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/yi...lvestrismo.zip


........πολύ καλό!!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

Κωστα για οσους κατεβασαν το αρχειο  , περα απο τις φυσσες που ειδα οτι εχει , εχει και καποια .exe  .Μπορεις να εξηγησεις τι ακριβως ειναι και πως χρησιμοποιουνται ;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δεν εχω φτασει ακομα σε αυτο το επιπεδο, ουτε ισπανικα ξερω (ακομα). απλα το ανεβασα για να μαθουμε απο αυτους που ξερουν. εχουμε ανενεργη στην παρεα μας, εδω στο φορουμ μια κοπελα, που γνωριζει καλα ισπανικα, αμα δει το θεμα ισως να μας βοηθησει.

αμα βαλετε τον κερσορα επανω στην εικονα με το φασματογραφημα, ακουτε τον ηχο. :winky: 

σε πρωτη φαση ακουστε τα σκαρτα-λαθη να αρχισει να δουλευει το αυτι.

οι ισπανοι εχουν 3 σχολες στους διαγωνισμους καρδερινας. 1. limpio, 2.campero 3.αγρια-πιασμενα γαρδελια 

εμεις απο οσο ξερω εχουμε την ''Πατρινη σχολη'' και την ''Αθηναικη σχολη''. η πρωτη εχει πολλες ομοιοτητες με τους ισπανους. 
η δευτερη ειναι λιγο χυμα απο οτι εχω καταλαβει, γιατι δεν εχω ακουσει αρκετα δειγματα.  θεωρια μπορει να υπαρχει, αλλα πουλια....

----------


## dimitris_patra

Οι ισπανοί λοιπόν έχουν κάνει καταπληκτική δουλειά ........εξερευνήστε λοιπόν τις λειτουργίες. Όμως πατώντας next.....next.....next στο τέλος σε οδηγεί σε ένα κατασκότεινο μπαούλο!!!!!! στο εσωτερικό του* 0 lux*!!!!!
Αν λοιπόν δεν σας αρέσει το σκοτάδι μην ασχοληθείτε καθόλου με τα αρχεία αυτά. Άδικα θα χάσετε τον χρόνο σας γιατί δεν θα έχουν καμιά πρακτική αξία!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Κωστα αυτα τα βασικα εννοουσα ,οχι κατι περισσοτερο  .Πριν που το ψαχνα με τα διαφορα .exe μπερδευτηκα .Θα το ξαναδω και ελπιζω να βγαλω ακρη

----------


## jk21

Κοιτωντας ξανα τωρα βλεπω 

φακελλους με δειγματα απο νοτες  απο καθε σχολη

τι διαφορα εχουν πχ για την limpio οι 

Linked Files Limpio
απο 
Linked Files TEST Limpio


καποια εγκυκλοπαιδεια μαλλον σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη (δυστυχως στα ισπανικα ... θα την ανοιξω αλλα δεν νομιζω να καταλαβω ποτε )


επισης φυσσες για καθε σχολη 


και μαλλον διαγωνισματα (ερωτησεις τεστ ) που δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα 


Δημητρη σε αυτα αναφερεσαι;

----------


## dimitris_patra

Δημήτρη αναφέρομαι ακριβώς σε όλα αυτά........ότι δηλ δεν έχουν καμιά πρακτική εφαρμογή αν δεν συσχετιστούν με το μπαούλιασμα.

----------


## jk21

ποια η διαφορα και ιδιαιτερα αναγκη σε μια καρδερινα εκτροφης ,σε σχεση με ενα timbrado , που απαιτει πληρη και μονιμη συσκοτιση η εκπαιδευση της και οχι χαμηλο φωτισμο και μονωμενο περιβαλλον απο ηχους ξενους ενοχλητικους ,οπως συμβαινει στα τιμπραντο 


εχεις εκπαιδευσει και με τους δυο τροπους; 

με τον τροπο που λες οτι εχει αποτελεσμα , εχεις συναντησει ή εχεις ακουσει για προβληματα σωματικα ή ψυχολογικα στα πουλια ,κατα την εξοδο τους απο τη διαδικασια;

----------


## dimitris_patra

Δημήτρη που ζητάς να τοποθετηθώ σχετικά με το μπαούλιασμα αυτό καθ αυτό. Συνειδητά απέχω από τις συζητήσεις για αυτό το θέμα επειδή γνωρίζω εκ των προτέρων την καταληξή τους......αυτό όπως είδες έκανα και προχθές.
Επομένως, αυτό μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι το εξής. Γαρδέλι δασκαλεμένο χωρίς μπαούλο δεν γίνετε. Απλά και ξεκάθαρα......και η συζήτηση για παραδοσιακό ή σύγχρονο μούτο είναι άνευ ουσίας γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχει σύγχρονος μουτος........αυτή είναι η άποψή μου και θα την αλλάξω μόνο αν κάποιος με επιχειρήματα μου αποδείξει το αντίθετο.
Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν.........τι νόημα έχει η κατανόηση και ερμηνεία του ισπανικού ή άλλου προτύπου από κάποιον που έχει ταχθεί κατά του μπαουλιάσματος?????
Τις φωνές που θα μάθει θα τις κελαηδάει ο ίδιος????? Και επίσης διαπιστώνω και μιά τεράστια αντίφαση.........από την μία σε κάποιον να αρέσουν τα ισπανικά πουλιά τα οποία για να γίνουν έτσι έχουν υποστεί το σκοτάδι του διαόλου,(και βάζει like όταν παρουσιάζονται) και από την άλλη αυτός ο ίδιος να είναι κατά του μπαούλου.........και τα δύο μαζί δεν γίνετε!!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δασκαλεμενα πουλια σε μουτο εχουμε δει, πολυ θα ηθελα να δω και δασκαλεμενα εκτος μουτου. 
αλλο το δασκαλεμα να λεει φωνες δυσκολες η ευκολες, οπως τις θελουμε και αλλο να ακουμε ενα γαρδελι να λεει οτι θελει.

δεν υπαρχουν μονο τα τιμπραντο, υπαρχουν και αλλα καναρινια φωνης....σε αυτα πως γινεται η εκπαιδευση? η πως γινοταν?

----------


## jimk1

Για να ξεκαθαρισουμε λιγο τα πραγματα ,τα καναρινια φωνης(3 ρατσες αν δεν κανω λαθος)δεν εχουν την αναγκη μπαουλιασματος για την διδασκαλια τους,απλα ενα ημιφως και που αυτο δεν και απαραιτητο

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Για να ξεκαθαρισουμε λιγο τα πραγματα ,τα καναρινια φωνης(3 ρατσες αν δεν κανω λαθος)δεν εχουν την αναγκη μπαουλιασματος για την διδασκαλια τους,απλα ενα ημιφως και που αυτο δεν και απαραιτητο


Δημήτρη θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου αν και δεν έχω εμπειρία με καναρίνια.
Όταν όμως δασκαλεύουμε γαρδέλια όπου στόχος μας είναι να "διαγράψουμε" σχεδόν τα πάντα από αυτά που έχει να πει το πουλί και να του μάθουμε ότι αρέσει σε μας τα πράγματα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά.

----------


## jimk1

Δημητρη το σχολιο το εγραψα για να ξεκαθαρισουμε και να μην ταυτιζουμε το δασκαλεμα των καναρινιων με τον γαρδελιων.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

οταν εφτιαχναν τα μαλινουα και τα χαρτζ η τα ρωσικα και ηθελαν να τους περασουν τις φωνες απο τα αγριοπουλια, πως τα εκπαιδευαν ξερει καποιος?

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δημητρη το σχολιο το εγραψα για να ξεκαθαρισουμε και να μην ταυτιζουμε το δασκαλεμα των καναρινιων με τον γαρδελιων.


......το κατάλαβα απόλυτα.

----------


## jimk1

Μαλινουα και χαρτζ δεν εχουν φωνες αγριων,τωρα τα ρωσικα δεν το γνωριζω

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη τοσο στο παρον θεμα ,οσο και στο αλλο που ανασταλθηκε η δημοσιοποιηση του με αιτημα του συγγραφεα  ,δεν ειχα ταχθει εναντια στην παρουσιαση αποψεων για το αποτελεσμα τοσο



 του παραδοσιακου μουτου με ολικο σκοτος και συνεχη διαβιωση καποιων εβδομαδων 


οσο και τροπου ενδιαμεσου δηλαδη κατασκευης studio με ηχομονωση  ,ηχητικη συσκευη και τζαμι οπου ο φωτισμος μπαινει κανονικα εστω χαμηλομενος για να ειναι ηρεμο το πουλι οπως οταν κουρνιαζει αλλα δεν κοιμαται ακομα (αν υπαρχει και στο χωρο ) σε συγκεκριμενο αριθμο ωρων την ημερα 


Αρνητικος ημουν και ειμαι στην παρουσιαση του τροπου αναλυτικα του ολικο μουτου .Ημουν παραλληλα θετικος στην παραθεση χωρις συζητηση τυχον επισημης επιστημονικης ερευνας με την διαδικασια του μουτου ,οτι αποτελεσματα και να ειχε (ειπωθηκε οτι υπαρχει ) αλλα χωρις συζητηση αυτης .Η επιστημη οφειλει να παρατιθεται .


Υπαρχουν ερευνες σε καναρινια ,χωρις ολικο μουτο που εχουν αποτελεσμα ,οπως μου εχουν πει ατομα του χωρου των τιμπραντο .Καποτε μπορει να εκπαιδευανε και κει με μουτο .Τωρα εκει τα πουλια σκοτεινιαζονται (οχι εντελως ) σε βαλιτσες μεταφορας λιγοτερες ημερες και ειναι κατι που με βρισκει αντιθετο και το εχω δηλωσει δημοσια ,ενω ειμαι μαρτυρας προβληματων απο την συγκεκριμενη ενεργεια ,με ποιο ηπιο την ελλειψη αφοδευσης για 3 ημερες που παραλιγο να ειχε τραγικα αποτελεσματα ... 


Αναρωτιεμαι (μαλλον ξερω αλλα δεν βλεπω αυτα που ξερω απο αλλου αλλα και απο μαρτυριες μελων μας εδω ,να δηλωνονται δημοσια )  ποιες ειναι οι επιπτωσεις απο το σκοταδι τοσων ημερων ,οχι μονο στο τραγουδι που ειναι ισως θετικες ,αλλα και στην υγεια των πουλιων τοσο παθολογικα (η αμμωνια που αναδυουν οι κουτσουλιες σε ποια πνευμονια παει ; ) οσο και ψυχολογικα (τα πουλια εχουν την ιδια συμπεριφορα εκτος του θεματος του τραγουδιου ) οπως πριν ; 


Ειναι δικαιωμα ολονων σας να απαντησετε ή οχι σε αυτα τα ερωτηματα ,αλλα σιγουρα αν το κανετε θα βοηθησετε ισως μελη που μαθουν απο αλλο χωρο τη διαδικασια και δουν αν πρεπει τελικα να την εφαρμοσουν ή οχι 

Ειναι παντως κρισιμη και η ερωτηση ... η εκπαιδευση με μουτο εχει καλα αποτελεσματα στο τραγουδι μαλλον  ή σιγουρα ... Εχει μονιμα;  Επισης εχει γινει απο εμπειρα ατομα στην εκπαιδευση (απο τον Δημητρη ή οποιον αλλον ) και προσπαθεια με ημιφως οπως η συγχρονη των τιμπρανταδων ωστε να κριθει ανεπαρκης; γιατι αλλο να εκπαιδευσει με τον ενα τροπο ενας εμπειρος και τον αλλον ενας απειρος σχετικα και επειδη του πρωτου τα αποτελεσματα ηταν θετικα ,να αποφανθουμε οτι ο τροπος και μονο παιζει ρολο 


Θα παρακαλεσω επισης οποιους μπορουν να βοηθησουν στα διαδικαστικα (νοτες σωστες ,νοτες λαθος ,cd με τραγουδια ,cd με νοτες μονο  , με ποια σειρα ,σε ποια χρονικη αποσταση ; με ποσες επαναληψεις; ) να βοηθησουν και ας μην εχουν τα αναμενομενα αποτελεσματα σε οσους δεν γνωριζουν τον παραδοσιακο μουτο

----------


## jimk1

Χωρις να θελω να πω την γνωμη μου συγκεκριμενα για τον μουτο,για αλλη μια φορα λεω η διδασκαλια των καναρινιων δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με την διδασκαλια των ιθαγενων.
Για να μιλαμε συγκεκριμενα,στο δικο μου μυαλο δασκαλεμα καρδερινας ειναι,το να κανουμε το πουλι εκτος απο καποιε λιγες σωστες νοτες απο το ρεπερτοριο την να λεει , τουρλι , παπαδια ,  τσοπανακο κ.λ.π  χωρις σκαρτες νοτες,αρα ρεπερτοριο ξενο προς το ειδος.Στο καναρινι περναμε νοτες κατα την διδασκαλια του ιδιου ειδους εκει ειναι η μεγαλη διαφορα τους
παντα κατα την δικη μου αποψη

----------


## dimitris_patra

Δημήτρη όπως σου έγραψα και πριν........έχω αποφασίσει να απέχω από τέτοιες συζητήσεις. Δεν μου αρέσει να έρχομαι σε αντιπαράθεση με άτομα που τους θεωρώ και φίλους. Προτιμώ να σιωπώ........και βέβαια δεν πρόκειται να υποδείξω εγώ σε κανέναν το πως θα διαχειριστεί τα πουλιά του........

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

στα δυο πρωτα εχουν βαλει φωνες απο αηδονι συν καποιες αλλες και στα ρωσικα παπαδιτσες τσιχλονια κ.α.

----------


## jimk1

> κοπηκε το προγημουμενο ποστ και ετσι το ξαναανεβασα


 κ.λ.π χωρις σκαρτες νοτες,αρα ρεπερτοριο ξενο προς το ειδος.Στο καναρινι περναμε νοτες κατα την διδασκαλια του ιδιου ειδους εκει ειναι η μεγαλη διαφορα τους
παντα κατα την δικη μου αποψη[/QUOTE]

κοπηκε το προγημουμενο ποστ και ετσι το ξαναανεβασα

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη ειχες κολλημενα σημεια στιξης και λεξεις και για αυτο το κανει 

ειναι bug του συστηματος γνωστο (υπαρχει και παλιο θεμα της μαριας niva2gr που εξηγει ) 

τωρα ειναι οκ και το αρχικο ποστ



επι της ουσιας  δεν πηρα απο πουθενα απαντηση αλλα ειναι σεβαστο  .Η απορια μου σε αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης ειναι , σε ενα δωματιο ή κλειστο χωρο σαν και αυτο


 χωρις απολυτο σκοταδι αλλα με ημιφως και χωρις το πουλι τις ωρες που δεν εκπαιδευεται να ειναι με αλλα πουλια ,για ποιο λογο δεν μπορει να γινει εκπαιδευση του και πως επηρεαζεται απο τους γεννητορες του και αλλα πουλια του ειδους του ,στο να μην παρει οτι του δασκαλεψουν απο αλλα πουλια με cd ;  Νομιζω θελετε καποια καρδερινα να λεει και φωνες απο αλλα πουλια ,οχι μια καρδερινα που δεν θα λεει καθολου δικες της ...

----------


## dimitris_patra

Δημήτρη καλά έκανες και έβαλες το βίντεο...... Εγώ κοίταξα στο κανάλι του κυρίου και δεν έχει τίποτα.........επομένως το αποτέλεσμα δεν το ξέρουμε.......ετσι δεν είναι?????
Για δες και αυτή την εικόνα και θα καταλάβεις πολλά!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη το βιντεο το εβαλα μονο για τη συσκευη , επειδη εχει ηχομονωση γιατι αλλες που εχω δει δεν ειχανε .Δεν την εβαλα σε σχεση με τον κατοχο και το τι εχει κανει 

Αυτη που εβαλες δεν καταλαβαινω ,τι ακριβως θες να πεις και θα ηταν χρησιμο να εξηγησεις .Ισως μαλλον οτι τα κλουβια εντος ειναι καλλυμενα; Προφανως ο συγκεκριμενος εφαρμοζει ολικο σκοταδι  .Παντως κατασκευαστικα αν το λευκο εσωτερικο περιμετρικα των κλουβιων δεν ειναι αφρωδες απορροφητικο υλικο και ειναι απλα καποιο πλαστικο ,ειναι λαθος .Μπορει το μονωτικο περιμετρικα αυτου να κοβει θορυβους αλλα δεν απορροφα αντανακλασεις του ηχου οταν κλεισει ο χωρος 

την απορια μου στο προηγουμενο ποστ (τελευταια παραγραφο ) θα μπορουσες να την απαντησεις; εστω αυτη και οχι τα αλλα περι υγειας που ρωτουσα σε προηγουμενα ποστ

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εχω βρει και βιντεο που τα πουλια ειναι στο σκοταδι μεσα στις τσαντες και τα κουτια.
εγω εβαλα ενα βιντεο με δασκαλεμενο πουλακι με αυτον τον τροπο. βλεπετε το πουλι να εχει προβλημα αναπνευστικο η να κανει κατι αφυσικο? η μασκα του ειναι ποιο κοκκινη απο του Γιαννη τα πουλια, ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο? η εχει καποιο προβλημα υγειας?
δεν υπαρχουν κατοχοι γαρδελιων που τα κλουβια ειναι τιγκα στην κοτσιλια? ακουσατε ποτε για καρδερινα με αναπνευστικο προβλημα?

----------


## dimitris_patra

Δημήτρη η ηχομόνωση μπαίνει όχι για να φτιάξει τον ήχο αλλά για να μην ακούει το πουλί τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο τις φωνές που το δασκαλεύουμε......και βέβαια για να μην ακούγεται και το πουλί έξω. υπάρχει ένα βίντεο που κάποιος βάζει μέσα ένα τηλ που "κελαηδάει" και μόλις κλείνει την πόρτα δεν ακούγεται τίποτα.
Θα μπορούσε το δασκάλεμα να γίνει σε κουτί χωρίς μόνωση.......το μονωμένο κουτί μας δίνει την δυνατότητα να δασκαλεύουμε πολλά πουλιά στον ίδιο χώρο .....τίποτα άλλο. Τα πουλιά σε πρώτη φάση  βρίσκονται μέσα στην τσάντα ........αργότερα μπορούν να βγουν από την τσάντα και να έχουν φως μέσω του παράθυρου.
Επειδή θα με ρωτήσεις πόσος είναι ο χρόνος που θα βρίσκεται το πουλί στο σκοτάδι.........οι ισπανοί λένε......όσο χρειαστεί!!!!!! Γιατί αυτό δεν είναι καθορισμένο, εξαρτάται από το πουλί. Συνήθως βγαίνει όταν έχει σε μεγάλο ποσοστό καθαρίσει αυτά που έχει να πει..........

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το τουιτερ δεν το βαζουν να παιζει τερμα, αλλα χαμηλα, το ξυλο εχω την εντυπωση πως δεν αντανακλα τον ηχο. το ασπρο ειναι ξυλο οχι πλαστικο.
υπαρχουν και αυτοι που θελουν τα πουλια να τα δασκαλευουν μονο με φωνες απο αγρια και αλλοι και με τα δυο. το γαρδελι εχει και δικες του φωνες πολυ καλες.

----------


## jk21

Κωστα δεν μιλαμε για ανοιχτα κλουβια ,αλλα για κλουβια κλειστα για πολυ καιρο ,που ανοιγουν ισως το βραδυ να μπει λιγος αερας και μια στις τοσες τροφη και νερο και δεν καθαριζονται  ... Δεν νομιζω να ειναι το ιδιο  .Το τι εχω ακουσει για θεματα ασθενειας καρδερινων  .... ασε με να το ξερω εγω ... ευτυχως παντως δεν ειναι το αναπνευστικο τους το βασικο 

για το αν ολα τα πουλια που βγαινουν απο αυτη τη διαδικασια λες οτι ειναι οκ και δεν επηρεαζονται απο αυτη  , αν δεν ακουστει ουτε απο σενα ουτε απο αλλον κατι διαφορετικο ,ετσι θα ναι .Οποτε θα εχετε και την ηθικη ευθυνη για οποιον θελει να δασκαλεψει σωστα τα πουλια του ,διαβασε οτι ο μουτος φερνει αποτελεσμα χωρις τιμημα για τα πουλια ,αρα μπορει να προχωρησει .Αν δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ,καμμια και η ευθυνη .Και πριν προλαβεις να βγαλεις συμπερασματα , δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα  ,αν και πιστευω οτι και συ εχεις ευρυτερη γνωση του τι συμβαινει

----------


## jk21

Υπαρχει αντανακλαση και απο το ξυλο κανονικα .Αλλη βεβαια απο πλαστικο ,αλλα απο ξυλο .Ας ειναι χαμηλη η ενταση  .Στα ηχεια εσωτερικα γιατι βαζουν αφρωδες υλικο; εννοω στα παλια τα παραδοσιακα τα ξυλινα .Η μονωση χρειαζεται και για να μην αλλοιωνεται ο εσωτερικος ηχος ,αλλιως γυρνα πισω με διαφορα φασης στο αυτι και παραποιει το τι τελικα ακουει το αυτι .Λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο αναλογα με το μηκος κυματος και την φαση επιστροφης

----------


## dimitris_patra

Δημήτρη ειμαι εδώ και θέλω να είμαι πάντα υπεύθυνος για αυτά που γράφω.........δεν προτρέπω κανέναν να μπεί στην διαδικασία αυτή........ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να γράψω για όλα αυτά και να αντιπαρατεθώ επι της ουσίας με οποιονδήποτε έχει ασχοληθεί και μπορεί να αναφέρει τις εμπειρίες του.......ναι να κάτσουμε να δούμε το πως και το γιατί........όμως όταν κάποιοι γράφουν .......έτσι άκουσα κάπου........αυτό μου είπαν ....κλπ....κλπ και όταν διάφορες τέτοιες σαχλαμάρες μεταφέρονται copy- paste από το ένα φόρουμ στο άλλο.......εγώ προσωπικά δεν πρόκειται να μπω σε αυτή την κουβέντα.......ελπίζω να κατάλαβες........εγώ όταν δεν το ξέρω ένα θέμα το βουλώνω και κάθομαι και ακούω για να μάθω........

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το τι θα κανει ο καθενας στα πουλια του ειναι δικο του προβλημα, δεν του προτεινω τιποτα, ουτε το εχω δοκιμασει. πληροφοριες ανταλασουμε για την τρελα μας με τα γαρδελια. βλεπουμε και ακουμε γαρδελια και μερικοι πληρωνουν χιλιαρικα για να αποκτησουν τετοια πουλια, δεν πρεπει να μαθουμε πως φτασαν τα πουλια να τραγουδανε ετσι? οταν τα αγοραζουμε δεν υποστηριζουμε αυτη τη μεθοδο? 
αν ξεκινησει να κανει μουτο επειδη εγραψα εγω κατι, πρεπει μετα να παει να κρεμαστει.
 αμα δεν βρει ατομο που ξερει πως γινεται σωστα, οχι επαγγελατικα, το δασκαλεμα να κατσει στα αυγα του. 
ολοι οσοι ασχολουντε με τα γαρδελια ξερουν και απο εκτροφη? πρωτα θα μαθουν την εκτροφη, το πως θα κρατησουν στη ζωη τα γαρδελια και μετα ειναι το δασκαλεμα.

γραφτηκε πουθενα οτι τα πουλια τα βαζουνε στο μουτο και τα ξεχνανε? χωρις να τα ταιζουνε, ποτιζουνε, η καθαριζουνε?

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη ξερω οτι δεν αναφερεσαι σε μενα  ,αλλα εγω οταν λεω εμαθα απο αλλους ,δεν το λεω αφηρημενα και δεν εννοω μονο οσους ξερω εδω  .Καταλαβαινω παντως τι λες 

Κωστα ο καθενας για να παρει μια αποφαση ακουει , μετρα ,αποφασιζει .Οταν ακουει τα θετικα ,τοτε συμπαιρενει οτι υπαρχουν μονο θετικα ! Σε ενα χωρο που θελει να προσφερει σφαιρικη ενημερωση ,θα επρεπε ο καθενας να δινει (οση εκεινος ξερει ) πληρη ενημερωση

----------


## dimitris_patra

Δημήτρη δεν αναφέρομαι σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένα.......πάντως επειδή δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει και μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.....ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ.......νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερα να μην δίνουμε μεγάλη έκταση. Εγώ τέλος.......δεν συνεχίζω :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

*Θηλυκό*  :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

η επιτομη των σκαρτων απο ενα profesional γαρδελι................κατι που ειναι σκουπιδι για μας, ειναι θυσαυρος για εναν αλλον....

----------


## jk21

αν και μαλλον καταλαβαινω τι θες να πεις (ειναι χαρακτηριστικοι καποιοι ηχοι )  , κανε << μεταφραση >> του τι ακριβως , γιατι ισως εχει ενδιαφερον

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

τον ηχο του μαλωματος στο 1:05 εμεις τον εχουμε για σκαρτη φωνη, και οι ισπανοι στην κατηγορια limpio. στην τουρκια και δεν ξερω και που αλλου, τον εχουν για καλη.

εμεις εχουμε για σκαρτη την φωνη του σπινου το σπιν-σπιν, στην Ισπανια τον εχουν στις καλες στους διαγωνισμους campero σαν τελικη νοτα και σκαρτη στην κατηγορια limpio.

της φωνες απο τις παππαδιτσες εμεις τις εχουμε στις καλες ενω οι Ισπανοι στην κατοιγορια limpio στις σκαρτες.

κοινες σκαρτες με τους ισπανους στην κατηγορια campero, εχουμε τις φωνες του φλωρου, φανετου, σπουργιτιου, καναρινιου.


οταν λεω ''εμεις'' εννοω και τις δυο ''σχολες'' και την Πατρινη και την Αθηναικη.


με καθε επιφυλαξη ολα αυτα.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτο το βαζω να υπαρχει αν ειναι να κανουμε κουβεντα καποτε για τα σκαρτα.
μπορει σε καποιους να αρεσουν καποιες φρασεις.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εχει κανει λαθος δεν ειναι γαρδελισιες φωνες, αλλα παπαδιτσες κ.α.

----------

